

Software development and religious wars. - wtfdeveloper
http://www.makinggoodsoftware.com/2009/09/28/software-development-and-religious-wars/

======
rick2047
A crusade between programmers is just inevitable. But what the author rightly
pointed out is,what we must do first is ask ourselves "Is it worth the
fight/time/brain cells/what have you?". In some places yes it is. Like for
example, if you are making a term project and you have a team of four. Now to
fight the IDE vs Text editor/bash is pointless because nomatter what you use,
the point is to contribute. But to fight the this programming language V/S
that programming language is totally necessary coz if you wanna make your
project better is good to discuss three or four options.

